# Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)



## Bassattack (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal ,vieleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen ob es Hechte im Cranenweijer oder (stuwmeer) in Kerkrade gibt,und eventuel mit was ich es am besten versuchen soll sprich (Kunstköder?)Gruss M.S.|kopfkrat


----------



## marca (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hi,
in allen Weihern in Kerkrade gibt es Hechte,und zwar in ordentlichen Größen.
Kannst ja gerne mal auf unsere Homepage(Galerie/neueste Fänge) schauen,da kannste 
Pikes bis zu einer Größe von weit über einem Meter sehen.
Bester Köder ist eigentlich immer toter Köfi knapp über Grund.
Und das beste;alle Tiere auf den Fotos sind wieder im Wasser!


----------



## Udo561 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*



marca schrieb:


> Und das beste;alle Tiere auf den Fotos sind wieder im Wasser!



Freut mich #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ich kann dir dann auch noch ne Stelle nennen wo ich erst letzte Woche nen Hecht zum kurzen Landgang überredet habe.

Ich habe wohl mit Gummis gefischt. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Bassattack (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ja das find ich auch toll ,ich fang auch und setz immer zurück ins wasser,/(Captura y suelta),Ja würd mich intressiren wo die besten stellen sind #6


----------



## marca (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Na denn,
hier mal die allerallerbeste Stelle;ganz hinten am Überlauf(Betonsockel!) vom Weiher ist,meiner Meinung nach,die beste Stelle für die ganz Großen!
Wenn man sich den Weiher anschaut,kommt man aber auch von selbst auf die paar guten Stellen.


----------



## Criss81 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Jo am Betonsockel riecht es förmlich nach Fisch, da gibts auch dicke Karpfen, mindestens ein mit 80er Hecht steht in der Bucht gegenüber von der Insel. Ich kanns nicht besser beschreiben, aber wenn man den See abgeht weiß man was ich meine.

Solltest du mit Gummis oder sonstigen KuKö fischen, habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei mir natürliche/barschdesign Farben besser fangen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Mack (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hi Criss
Habe noch vorletzten Sommer Bilder von Welsen gesehen, die im Cranenwijer gefangen wurden. Sie wurden in der nähe der Insel gefangen.
@Bassattack 
Die größten Hechte habe mit Köfi gefangen, Köfis einen halben Meter tief stellen und dann treiben lassen.
Die Wassertiefe ist in der nähe der Staumauer ca. 1m.
Gruß Mack


----------



## Bassattack (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo Mack vielen dank werde es demnächst mal versuchen und dein tipp befolgen,freu mich schon .Gruss B.A.


----------



## TeeDub (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Habe in der Vergangenheit gehört(!), dass dort gelegentlich der Mob abhängt und auch schon der ein oder andere Autoreifen leiden musste. Ist das in der Tat (noch) so?


----------



## marca (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

War im letzten Jahr leider noch so.
Beim Angeln selber haben wir nie etwas mit bekommen.
Aber auf dem Parkplatz hinten am See ist auch meinem Freund schon einmal das Seitenfenster eingeschlagen worden.
Und wenn ich mir die Glassplitter auf dem Parkplatz so ansehe...
Kommt wohl doch öfters mal vor.
Mein Freund hat daraufhin mal dem Besitzer des naheliegenden Hauses eine ordentliche Großpackung Frolic mitgebracht(für seinen Pittbull!),und darf seitdem direkt vor seinem Haus (Pittbull!!) parken.
Nix mehr passiert seit dem.
Nett fragen hilft sicher auch.
Aber wie gesagt,angeln ist völlig problemlos.


----------



## TeeDub (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Danke Dir für das Feedback. Werde mir das dann mal vor Ort anschauen und auch schon mal eine Tüte Frolic in den Kofferraum schmeißen.


----------



## marca (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ist ja im Übrigen auch ein sehr guter Karpfenköder!!


----------



## Bassattack (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Guten Abend an alle ,vieleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen,möchte demnächst mal sobald der Cranenweijer wieder eisfrei ist mal auf Hecht probieren ,jetz komm ich zu meiner frage,darf man ein gaskocher am wasser mitnehmen ,oder ist das in Holland verboten ,soweit ich von den beschielderungen verstehen kann ist feuermachen am wasser verboten aber ich weiss jetz nicht genau ob ein gaskocher verboten ist, hoffe einer kann mir helfen?
Gruss Bassattack


----------



## Bassattack (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Achso was ich auch noch fragen wollte ,wie sieht es aus mit Booten??
Habe so ein kleines nicht schweres (17kg)2,50m/L 1,20m/B ,Boot aus hoch-molekulares *Polyethylen sehr leicht mit einen elektro-motor (minikota)30Lbs
würde mich intressieren ob man  eventuel im Craneweijer mit sowas fahren darf .
Gruss Bassattack
*


----------



## Mack (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@Bassattack
Mit dem Boot darfst du da nicht drauf, egal wie groß oder klein es ist.
Wäre bestimmt eine super Sache diesen See mal vom Boot aus zu beangeln.#a#a
Da im Sommer viele Leute dort grillen,  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es verboten ist wenn du deinen Kocher mitbringst.
Solange keine Ente oder Gans von dort draufliegt 
Gruß Mack


----------



## Bassattack (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo Mack danke für deine schnelle antwort,habe ich mir schon gedacht das es mit dem Boot verboten ist aber naja kann man nix machen|uhoh: ,ich denke auch mit dem boot währe das mal geill auf dem see|rolleyesaber man kann ja zum glück vom Ufer aus gut angeln.
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## mitsch2001 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch erstmals dem HSV Kerkrade beigetreten und darf sofern ich das verstanden habe, auf dem Cranenwejer und Kasteel Angeln. Ich war Samstag da, aber bei der Eisfläche habe ich es mir überlegt ^^. Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, dürfte der See in ein paar Tagen aber wieder Eisfrei sein. Ne Runde auf Weissfisch, oder so könnte ich mir für den Anfang vorstellen. Wer hat denn Lust, mir dort ein paar gute Angelmethoden/Stellen zu zeigen? lg aus Herzogenrath,

Mitsch


----------



## daviboy (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

moin zusammen

bin seid 2010 auch mitglied in kerkrade hat jemand erfahrung mit jerkbaits am cranenwijer gemacht?
oder wer kann mit ein parr gute stellen zeigen ?

gruss david


----------



## marca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Gute Stellen sind doch schon genannt worden!
Ansonsten müsste es wohl auch mit Jerks klappen.
Wir haben jedenfalls schon auf schnell und hoch geführte Blinker und Spinner gefangen.


----------



## daviboy (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

dann werd ich das wohl mal versuchen und testen hab noch nicht viel erfahrungen mit jerkbaits


----------



## 4Life (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen und ganz besondere grüße an MITSCH (grüße aus h'rath zurück)

ich angel jetzt schon einige jahre am craneweijer und möchte auch einfach mal über meine erfahrungen berichten.....

lasst euch erstmal von der beschilderung dort nicht in die irre führen....denn wer sich das schild an der großen brücke mal durchgelesen hat wird erstmal erschrocken sein. denn auf diesen schild steht dick und fett das in diesem see NUR friedfische wie karpfen und brassen drin sein sollen. ich kann euch vom gegenteil überzeugen. Barsche, Hecht, Aal habe ich selbst schon gefangen und vom Waller nur gehört. ob an dem gerüscht etwas dran ist weiss ich nicht.

aus meiner erfahrung heraus, die besten stellen

zum stippen: ganz klar ganz vorne bei der großen brücke...wenn ihr vor dem see steht liegt die brücke von euch rechts....denn hier ist das wasser soweit sehr tief und still. leider werdet ihr mit 100% sicherheit von den millionen enten belästigt und total genervt.

zum spinnern/kunstköder: barsch: in der mitte des see's ist eine insel.....ihr stellt euch so das ihr ganz rechts knapp an der insel vorbei werfen könnt. wenn dies keinen erfolg bringt....werft ihr von der selbenstelle aus quer richtung insel mitte.....dort müsst ihr den grund mal abtasten da hier ein kleiner graben lang geht.

hecht: ausser beim einlauf bei der brücke hat man fast überall erfolg. leider ist bei dem betoneinlauf der hier so hochgelobt wird das wasser im sommer höchstens einen halben meter tief das ich die stelle nur nach starken regenfällen empfelen würde.

zum thema regen......wenn ihr im trockenen anfangt und es fängt dann plötzlich an wie aus eimern zu schütten.....packt ein und geht.....denn der see ist so erschaffen das er übers ufer tritt und somit nasse füsse gibt. leider musste ich die erfahrung schon des öfteren machen ;-) einmal stand ich auf dem weg nach hause knie tief im wasser.

in trockenperioden habe ich dort ebenfalls keine guten erfahrungen gemacht...der pegel des see's fällt unwahrscheinlich ab wenn es mal eine zeit lang nicht geregnet hat.

als neuling an diesem see werdet ihr am anfang sicherlich keinen bzw kaum erfolg haben...lasst euch nicht abschrecken.

ich bin gerne dazu bereit noch auf spezielle fragen zu antworten...schreib mich doch einfach an. und für leute dies aus h'rath kommen....denen zeige ich gerne die stellen ;-)


hoffe das der beitrag für alle neulinge hilfreich ist.


----------



## micha1581 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@4Life
hi, 
super Beitrag!!!!!#6  wo doch die Meißten hier ihre guten Stellen hüten wie Schätze. wobei ich meine *Hotspots* auch nicht im öffentlichen Forum preisgeben würde.:g

vg


----------



## 4Life (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

ach so ein quatsch.......erstmal ist das ein see von vielen wo ich angeln gehe. und zweitens habe ich meinen lieblingsplatz ebenfalls nicht preis gegeben.

mal abgesehen davon hat der see wirklich viele gute plätze. und denoch ist er sehr schwer zu beangeln da er so groß ist. nicht nur der platz ist entscheidend sondern auch die angelmethode.

wie sagt man so schön....angeln kann jeder, fische fangen nicht.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

moin zusammen.
4life: weißt du, ob ich mit dem ganz normalen vispas für holland auch an den Weihern angeln darf?
wenn ja, könnten wir zwei ja vielleicht mal zusammen losziehen... ich komme aus aachen (richterich)
Hatte letzes jahr die Jahreskarte für Kerkrade aber war nur an dem Schlossweiher und war auch nicht all zu oft da.

Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Mack (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@4Life

Schöne Bericht über den Craneweijer!
Man sollte es auch mal an den kleineren Gewässer die oberhalb liegen probieren, diese sind garantiert nicht ohne(Fisch).
Im Graben vom Kasteel Erenstein  zb. habe ich schon etliche Hechte gefangen, den größten dort von über 90 cm!

Karpfen, Schleien, Mega Karuschen Aale usw. runden das ganze dort noch ab.
In des Weihern gegenüber des alten Frei oder Schwimmbades, sind fette Karpfen und mittlere Hechte drin.
Fotoaufnahmen von Welsen im  Craneweijer habe ich selbst schon gesehen, leider selbst noch keinen Wels gefangen.
Die Welse waren an der Insel gefangen worden.

Ich denke ein paar Bilder sagen mehr als v.........:vik:
Viel Erfolg
Gruß Mack


----------



## Bassattack (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo 4Live das hört sich alles super an ,aber jetz hab ich mal eine Frage an allen hir die dieses Gewässer kennen ,um knapp an der Insel vorbei zu fischen ,empfielt es sich nicht besser von der anderen Seite an diesen Waldweg eine Lücke zu suchen|kopfkratoder ist es auf der seite im generellen verboten zu Angeln??
Wie Tief ist der see überhaupt ,oder besser gesagt wie tief ist die Tiefste stelle im Cranenweijer:g
Wie gesagt ich bin mir immer am überlegen ob Schwarzbarsche in diesen Gewässer gut heranwachsen würden,oder eventuel Forelenbarsche ,weill von der Fauna und des Grundboden wäre dieser see Perfekt ,schade das es keine schwarzbarsche gibt in diesen See wäre richtig intressant zumal der Schwarzbarsch viel Kámpferischer ist als ein Flussbarsch ,desweitern viel Grösser wird und schneller heranwachst.|rolleyes
Gruss Bassattack.

@Mack tole  fotos ,das dritte las mich raten ist vom Cranenweijer ,ich denke die stelle vor dem einlauf der Kläranlage oder?Ein Pracht Hecht


----------



## Mack (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@Bassattack
Auf der anderen Seite des Craneweijer ist es generell verboten zu angeln. Ich würde die Wassertiefe des ganzes Sees mal auf 080-1,20 schätzen. Die tiefste Stelle wir wohl am Auslauf (Betonsockel) sein.(1,50cm  geschätzt!!)
Die Angelstelle wo der große Hecht gefangen wurde, möchte ich lieber nicht preis geben, die Dame schwimmt noch dort herum und wartet auf mich:m:vik:
Gruß Mack


----------



## 4Life (3. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@ jogibaer
für den großen see reicht der ganz normale vispas, für die kleineren seen musst du mitglied im verein sein. können gerne mal zusammen losziehen.

@bassatack
der große see darf nur von der einen seite aus beangelt werden. also von der seite wo die wege extra nur für die angler sind. von der seite die du meinst ist es generel verboten. ich kann leider nicht sagen wie tief der see wirklich ist.....denn an den stellen wo ich angel muss ich so weit auswerfen das ich den noch nie ausgelotet habe. (bin beim ansitz angeln mit einer rute auf grund und die andere mit köfi am schwimmer)

@mack
ich persönlich finde den burggraben echt uninteressant und das aus mehreren gründen.....
- zuviel unruhe (fussgänger,hunde)
- die fische haben nicht wirklich viel platz zum kämpfen
- zuviele karpfen drin so das man zu 90% weiss was man fängt (zumeist untermassige karpfen)
- natur = keine bzw kaum vorhanden

die zwei seen in der mitte also der eine kleine direkt neben den burggraben macht mir persönlich absolut kein spass

der mit den zwei inseln ist wieder viel zu unruhig....ein fussgänger nach dem anderen....zuviele enten....der see ist nur fürs nachtangeln geeignet





noch ein kleiner tipp für neulinge....vergesst am großen see boilies, frolic und alles was nur karpfen fressen....habe damit am dem see noch keinen erfolg gehabt und auch mein bekannten kreis konnte damit nichts überlisten.




ich denke das der see in der mitte mit sicherheit viel tiefer als 1,20m ist......!!!!!!! wenn man vor der insel steht und nach links so etwas schräg in die mitte des sees auswirft braucht man unendlich viel schnur!!



nochmal @ mack
gib mir eine karte und ich zeichne dir ein wo du den hecht gefangen hast ;-) den so eine hübsche kann nur an einer stelle stehen.


----------



## Bassattack (4. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@Mack ,|supergridas glaube ich dir das du die stelle nicht veraten willst ist dein gutes recht, trotzdem hammer Hecht |rolleyesIch glaube ?? das der see schon teillweisse etwas tiefer als 1,20m ist ,aber wie gesagt ich kann nur vermutten werde mal demnächst nach dem Cranenweijer fahren und mal mit mein Echolot auskundschaften die tiefen,untergrund ,und mmal schauen wo die fische sich verstecken|rolleyes,ich habe ein echolot von Eagle mit schwimm sensor kann man belibig am wirbel hängen und vom einen uffer übers andere ziehen mal schauen was da drinen alles für kolose am schwimmen sind

Zum Kastell kann ich leidr nix sagen kenn es nur so vom hören aber gewessen bin ich dort noch nie ich hör aber das es sehr Fischreich sein sollte ob es so ist muss man selber mal probieren,aber eins weiss ich gewiss das der Cranenweijer so einige Kapitalle Fische beherbergt das auf jeden fall und auch wenn man mal nix fangen sollte entschedigt die Naturkulisse alles#6


----------



## Mack (7. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

@Bassattack
Es ist schon möglich das der See an einigen Stellen tiefer ist.
Wahrscheinlich auch so wie du es beschrieben hast um die Insel herum.
Ich habe genau an dieser Stelle noch nicht geangelt, weil im Sommer dort sehr viel los ist.
Wenn du den See mit deinem Echolot ausgewertet hast,gebe mir mal Bescheid.

Gruß Mack


----------



## daviboy (21. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

hallo zusammen 
frage an die karpfenangler
mit welchen boilies habt ihr im cranenwijer karpfen gefangen??

gruss david


----------



## daviboy (21. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

darf man ein schirmzelt ohne boden am cranenwijer und den teichen(kastell) benutzen?


----------



## 4Life (22. März 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

mit Boilies habe ich dort noch garnichts gefangen :q

ja du darfst den schirm mit zelt verwenden. (außer am burggraben)


----------



## mitsch2001 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich auch noch mal zu Wort. Ich war am Samstag am Burggraben mit 2 Kumpels fischen. Mit einer Rute wurde mit Pose sehr fein geangelt, die andere Rute habe ich vor die Burgmauer geworfen. Direkt daneben, also so ca 2 Meter, hat der Kollege gefeedert. Spass hatte ich bei einer an der Bauchflosse gehakten Brasse.. auf meinem 18er Haken ein mehrminütiger Drill 
Es blieb aber bei einer grossen Brasse und bei 51 ! Rotaugen und Babybrassen. Alle so klein, das die Pose sehr fein sein musste 

Auf Grund habe ich Nichts gefangen mit Maden, Castern und Pinkies. der Kollege hatte an 8 Stunden 2 Brassen und einen kleinen Karpfen.

Die Kollegen waren ab etwa 5 Uhr weg und ich bin noch sitzen geblieben. Da haben sich 2 Niederländische Jugendliche neben mich gesetzt und die Karpfenrute raus geholt. Ich habe meinen Augen nicht getraut, die haben in ca 1 Std. 3 Riesen Karpfen raus geholt und das genau an der Stelle, wo den ganzen Tag meine Grundmontage lag.bin mir was albern vorgekommen mit meinen 7 cm Rotaugen )

Jetzt die Frage, mit welchem Köder haben die da gefangen? Also beim nächsten Versuch wollte ich auch mal auf Grund was fangen... Wer hat Tipps? Boilie? Teig? Mais? am Haar? Laufblei? Alles nicht so einfach als Anfänger #c


so far,

Mitsch


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*



mitsch2001 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage, mit welchem Köder haben die da gefangen? Also beim nächsten Versuch wollte ich auch mal auf Grund was fangen... Wer hat Tipps? Boilie? Teig? Mais? am Haar? Laufblei?
> Mitsch



Hi ,
woher sollen Außenstehende das denn wissen.|rolleyes
Hättest doch einfach mal fragen sollen.
Spätestens nach deren ersten Karpfen wäre ich mal rüber gegangen und hätte ihm zum Fang gratuliert , dabei sieht man schon so einiges :m
Gruß Udo
Ps. bei uns an den Vereinsteichen in NL sind z.Z. Pellets angesagt


----------



## mitsch2001 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

hehe, ja ich wusste dass das kommt 

aber ich wollte net unangenehm auffallen so als "ausländer" Mein Niederländisch beschränkt sich auf etwas verstehen. Wer weiss was das für Jugendliche sind.. Beim Drill die Kippe im Munde usw. Bei erwachsenen wäre ich hingegangen. #d


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hi,
ich habe bisher noch nie einen Niederländischen Angler getroffen der mir keine Auskunft geben wollte oder der unhöflich war.
Kippe im Mund beim Angeln habe ich auch, bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Mensch:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

moin,
also ich nehme an, du hast da an der Brücke gesessen, oder?
Denn unter dieser Brücke steht immer ein Schwarm Karpfen (zumindestens im Sommer), wenn du da nen Boilie präsentierst, müsste das eigentlich so laufen, wie bei den Jungs. Allerdings sind die wahrscheinlich öfters da und werden schon ihre Tricks haben, denn oft führen die Kleinteile zum Erfolgoder auch zum Misserfolg. Ich selber habe zwar diese Karpfen noch nicht beangelt, aber wenn ich da bin, ist der Schwarm immer (wenn er nicht von passanten oder auch angeln verjagt worden ist) unter genau dieses Brücke zu beobachten. Darunter sind große Schuppenkarpfen und ich habe sogar einen Graskarpfen von geschätzten 100cm beobachten können. 
Grüße
Jogi

EDIT: huuups, da war der Udo wohl eine Sekunde schneller ;-)
Nä, wat bist du für ne Fiese mit der Fluppe im Mund #6
ne, stimmt aber, habe auch noch keinen unhöflichen Holländer getroffen. Das kommt aber bestimmt auch darauf an, wie man sie anspricht.


----------



## daviboy (14. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

also ich war vor ca.3 wochen am graben hab 2 karpfen mit tutti frutti boilies gefangen auf der anderen rute mit fischigen boilies gabs kein zupfer


----------



## powermike1977 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

ferndiagnose zum koeder is echt so ne sache uebers internet...auch wenn man hier sonst viele antworten bekommt . vor ca. 2000euros hatte ich auch noch ne kippe beim angeln im gesicht...habe aber trotzdem jeden dritten der mich nach koedern gefragt hat leben gelassen...manchmal auch jeden 2.  geiles foto udo! aber im ernst, solange du am teich keinen karpfen entweidest oder n hecht live zu sushi zubereitest sind SOGAR die holaender ganz ertraeglich. wuerde vorschlagen du haust nochmal die angeln an die stelle und probierst munter weiter...viel glueck!


----------



## 4Life (15. April 2010)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

also an der stelle wo ich am burggraben angel (wenn ich denn da angel, kommt ziemlich selten vor....dort fehlt mir die natur und nötige ruhe) beissen die karpfen auf MAIS und Schwimmbrot am besten. ich selber halte nicht soviel vom Boillie angeln, aber das ist ja geschmackssache. ich angel eigentlich auch nur in den schonzeiten der raubfische auf Karpfen.....

ich kann aber von einer ganz ähnlichen situation berrichten.....ich habe stunden lang an einer stelle geangelt....absolut garnichts.....da kommt ein holländer....knetet ein wenig teig an den hacken und innerhalb von 5 minuten hatte der den ersten dicken brummer an der angel. dadrauf hin habe ich mich mit ihm unterhalten und er sagte er mischt sich den teig selber zusammen und ich könnte seinen ja mal ausprobieren. habe also ein wenig in die futterwanne bekommen und voller hoffnung an den hacken.....nach 20 minuten hatte ich 3 karpfen :-/ die mischung von dem teig wollte er mir allerdings nicht verraten.


----------



## Phillivanilly (23. März 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

War in letzter Zeit mal jemand am Cranenwijer auf Hecht? Ich war mit nem Kollegen zweimal kurz am Wasser, hatten aber keinen Erfolg.
Ich finde es recht schwierig in dem flachen Wasser zu angeln selbst die flachlaufenden Wobbler stoßen oft auf Grund. Und die Gewichte an den Gufies sind sehr schnell mal zu schwer, so das man kaum Absinkphasen hinbekommt.

Hat noch jemand Tipps oder Erfahrungswerte ?

Wir gehen vor der Raubfischschohnzeit noch ein paar mal los. Jetzt Do ab 11 und Freitag nach Sonnenaufgang... vieleicht schließt sich ja noch wer an?!

Gruß


----------



## marca (21. April 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Bin gleich mal nach Kerkrade zum Schleienärgern.
Sonst noch wer da heute?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Moin, 
wollte evtl. mal gucken fahren. Wo biste denn? Und wann?


----------



## 4Life (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

hat sich der Craneweijer gelohnt?


----------



## marca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ne,hat sich eigentlich nicht so gelohnt.
Ein paar Plötzen gestippt.
War viel Zeugs aus den Bäumen(Laub,BLüten,etc.) auf dem Wasser.
Hats schwierig gemacht.
Aber egal,mit meinem Kleinen ein Tag am Wasser in der Sonne war O.K.


----------



## 4Life (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

habe ich mir fast gedacht. meine letzten besuche am cranewijer waren mehr als bescheiden. mit der stippe lohnt sich zur zeit, aber den rest kann man echt vergessen.


----------



## 4Life (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Hallo zusammen! 

Bringe das Thema nochmal zurück ins Leben.  

War nochmal jemand am Stuwmeer angeln? Nachdem dort fast nur noch Platten zu fangen waren, wurde es für viele langweilig. Wie sieht es inzwischen aus?


----------



## CKBW (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Da ist doch zur zeit grosses Fisch sterben........Ich glaube es macht wenig Sinn dort angeln zu gehen.


----------



## 4Life (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ah ok. Habe lange Angel pause gemacht und muss erstmal wieder Infos bekommen. Dank dir.

Echt schade für denn See.


----------



## Nizzyx (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Ich war heute ein paar Stunden am Cranenweyer auf Hecht. Leider erfolglos. 
War zum ersten mal da und habe den nördlichen Teil abgefischt. Habe auch nur flache Stellen gefunden. Dafür waren meine Jigköpfe zu schwer und meine Wobbler haben auch nur Kraut gefangen. 
Hatte jemand Erfolg?


----------



## marko566 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Soviel ich weiß ist der See überall recht flach.
Ich hab da schon einige kleine Barsche fangen können und hatte entsprechend auch ein paar kleine Hechte (<60cm) als Fehlbisse aber was großes und gezielt auf Hecht hab ich da noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Nizzyx (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

Wo hast du denn die Barsche gefangen? In der nähe von der Insel? Da war ich bisher noch nicht. Ich werde es am Wochenende nochmal versuchen.
Hoffentlich gehe ich dieses mal nicht als Schneider nach Hause


----------



## Nizzyx (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cranenwijer(Kerkrade)*

War eben wieder ein paar Stunden dort. Habe es mit Spinnern und Wobblern, auf der Seite wo die Kläranlage ist , versucht. Ging wieder gar nichts 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mangani84 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
es sind nun gute 12 Jahre vergangen als ich das letzte Mal am Cranenwijer angeln war. Damals habe ich öfters auf Karpfen dort geangelt. Nun sind meine 2 kleinen Thronfolger soweit und möchten mit zum angeln. 
Da ich sehr lange nicht mehr dort war möchte ich in Erfahrung bringen wie es um das Gewässer steht. Ich habe von einem Fischstsrben vor ein paar Jahren gehört. Hat es sich wieder beruhigt? Wie sieht der Fischbestand aus? Ist es immer noch ein gutes Karpfengewässer?

Würde mich über ein paar Informationen sehr freuen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Alex


----------

